# P1479



## chwilki (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi to all,
I have been getting this intermittant code and have been stumped for weeks: P1479(Brake vacuum system Mechanical Malfunction-sporadic)....It came up a few weeks after I did new pads and rotors on the front. Checked vacuum line at booster and it is fine. I am also getting the SAI incorrect flow code too.....could a leak or fault elsewhere in the vac system cause this code for the booster?...Does anyone know what the Booster Pressure should be...I can measure it with my VAD software but do not know the correct value?
Any help appreciated.
THX
PS....I have been getting an irritating little "clicK" sound from the front end occasionally as well just before car comes to a stop.....sound like two pcs of metal touching...
CW


_Modified by chwilki at 8:19 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

same here, i have 3 customers that have that dtc stock in the memmory every time i check it.
I used ebahn reader to diag the problem but there is no description for such a code....

all customers are passat owners, 2002-2003 and 2005 1.8T


----------

